# 6 bay charger



## Mac75 (27/5/16)

Hi

Looking for the efest 6 bay. Specifically lcd display. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for the efest 6 bay. Specifically lcd display.
> 
> ...




We have 6 bay Efest. Not sure if this is the one you are looking for? 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v6-6-bay-multicharger-711?category=100


----------



## Mac75 (27/5/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We have 6 bay Efest. Not sure if this is the one you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v6-6-bay-multicharger-711?category=100



Thanks. Im not sure if its the one with a lcd display?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Thanks. Im not sure if its the one with a lcd display?



This is the one I got from Vapers Corner.


----------



## Mac75 (27/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the one I got from Vapers Corner.
> 
> View attachment 55706



Yeah thats the one. Thanks Rob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (27/5/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We have 6 bay Efest. Not sure if this is the one you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v6-6-bay-multicharger-711?category=100



Can i come through tmrw to pay and collect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (30/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Can i come through tmrw to pay and collect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry for only replying now. Was away since Friday afternoon

Will PM you


----------

